# Arlong  versus these characters



## Sure (Mar 24, 2013)

IC
20m
Arlong Park

Healing after each match
1. Pre-TS Robin
2. Pre-TS Brooke
3. Bon Clay
4. Shura 
5. Blueno
6. Fukurou
7. Pre-TS Franky


----------



## RF (Mar 24, 2013)

Stops at Robin.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 24, 2013)

Stops at Robin.


----------



## Sure (Mar 24, 2013)

All pre-timeskip by the way


----------



## Imagine (Mar 24, 2013)

Still, he stops at one. He can literally beat no one on that list.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 24, 2013)

Loses to CP9, Shura, Franky and probably Mr. 2.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Stops at Robin.





Imagine said:


> Stops at Robin.



. This reminds me of "Boom" when doug started his first MMA fight and with all the hype leading up got fodderized.


----------



## Luis209 (Mar 24, 2013)

Imo he loses all the fights. Brook is too fast and Robin beat Yama without much troubles so i think she could beat Arlong.


----------



## Reality (Mar 24, 2013)

1. Pre-TS Robin: Arlong High diff
2. Pre-TS Brooke: Brook slashes him before he notices
3. Bon Clay: Arlong rips his limbs off
4. Shura: Shura is too much for the fish
5. Blueno: Blueno shigans 
6. Fukurou: Fukurou shigans
7. Pre-TS Franky: Franky cooks him


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 24, 2013)

I could see him having a chance against Bon Clay and Shura, though it could go either way.


----------



## PrinceUtopia (Mar 24, 2013)

Reality said:


> 1. Pre-TS Robin: Arlong High diff
> 2. Pre-TS Brooke: Brook slashes him before he notices
> 3. Bon Clay: Arlong rips his limbs off
> 4. Shura: Shura is too much for the fish
> ...



Robin makes arlong spine crack with EASE. 
Bon Clay with a couple of kicks wrecks arlong unless you wanna say arlong is near any strawhats at alabasta where zoro throws building luffy breaks through bedrock sanji  destroys bulidings with kicks and usopp takes 1 ton hammer shots.

There is no one on the list arlong can beat. Hody might do better though.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Mar 24, 2013)

He beats Robin. *This is Arlong park, he has access to the pool and if he does get inside it, a shark bullet thing would take robin out*
Broke should defeat him. Too fast for Arlong.
He defeats Mr.2
Everyone else beats him.


----------



## Dunno (Mar 24, 2013)

Loses to everyone. Mid diff at most.


----------



## Sanji (Mar 24, 2013)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhh. He loses to everyone.


----------



## blueframe01 (Mar 24, 2013)

Robin breaks his spine & twists his nose at the get go.


----------



## tanman (Mar 24, 2013)

Bon Clay probably has extreme difficulty.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 24, 2013)

Reality said:


> 1. Pre-TS Robin: Arlong High diff
> 2. Pre-TS Brooke: Brook slashes him before he notices
> 3. Bon Clay: Arlong rips his limbs off
> 4. Shura: Shura is too much for the fish
> ...



What is Arlong going to do against Clutch?


----------



## Reality (Mar 24, 2013)

PrinceUtopia said:


> Robin makes arlong spine crack with EASE.
> Bon Clay with a couple of kicks wrecks arlong unless you wanna say arlong is near any strawhats at alabasta where zoro throws building luffy breaks through bedrock sanji  destroys bulidings with kicks and usopp takes 1 ton hammer shots.
> 
> There is no one on the list arlong can beat. Hody might do better though.



I disagree, if arlong shoots a "Yabusame" before "Robin" puts up her "Cien fleur" she dies. Arlong is leagues above robin in terms of strength. Once her "Hands" make contact with "Arlong's" body, he can bite the "Hands" and rip them apart.  There is a major flaw in her ability, as her hands make contact, she is vulnerable to any incoming attacks, she'll gain damage to her limbs if they are ever attacked, she'll feel the pain of "Arlong's" jaw and eventually become unconscious due to loss of blood. As a fishman, Arlong is ten times stronger than an average human, and even more underwater. However, he seems to possess amazing physical strength he was able to lift a house with his bare hands. Arlong should be able to easily resist being crushed by "Robin's" hands.

Arlong effortlessly defeated "Sanji" back in "Arlong parc" What makes you think Sanji got stronger in "Alabasta" ?  I don't see how "Bon clay" can defeat Arlong, he, however will provide him a challenge.

If were talking about "Steroids" Hordy, he fodderizes everyone on that list, with complete ease...


----------



## Jabba (Mar 24, 2013)

Reality said:


> I disagree, if arlong shoots a "Yabusame" before "Robin" puts up her "Cien fleur" she dies. Arlong is leagues above robin in terms of strength. Once her "Hands" make contact with "Arlong's" body, he can bite the "Hands" and rip them apart.  There is a major flaw in her ability, as her hands make contact, she is vulnerable to any incoming attacks, she'll gain damage to her limbs if they are ever attacked, she'll feel the pain of "Arlong's" jaw and eventually become unconscious due to loss of blood. As a fishman, Arlong is ten times stronger than an average human, and even more underwater. However, he seems to possess amazing physical strength he was able to lift a house with his bare hands. Arlong should be able to easily resist being crushed by "Robin's" hands.
> 
> Arlong effortlessly defeated "Sanji" back in "Arlong parc" What makes you think Sanji got stronger in "Alabasta" ?  I don't see how "Bon clay" can defeat Arlong, he, however will provide him a challenge.
> 
> If were talking about "Steroids" Hordy, he fodderizes everyone on that list, with complete ease...



A hand or two can grow from Arlong's back and grab Arlong's forehead/hair up. He cannot bite that, simply because he cannot reach it. This restricts Arlong's biting abilities. While that's happening, Robin can grow hands from across Arlong's leg area and torso. You know the rest. 

If the distance is big enough, Robin could've beaten the whole entire Alabasta Straw Hat Crew (excluding Luffy, who is immune to being snapped). Note how I said "if the distance is big enough."


----------



## Reality (Mar 24, 2013)

Jabba said:


> A hand or two can grow from Arlong's back and grab Arlong's forehead/hair up. He cannot bite that, simply because he cannot reach it. This restricts Arlong's biting abilities. While that's happening, Robin can grow hands from across Arlong's leg area and torso. You know the rest.
> 
> If the distance is big enough, Robin could've beaten the whole entire Alabasta Straw Hat Crew (excluding Luffy, who is immune to being snapped). Note how I said "if the distance is big enough."



That's if she can put her her "Cien fleur" fast enough before "Arlong" shoot's several "Yabusame" Also, note that this is in "Arlong" park which means that he starts in the pool. Arlong is no weakling, he possesses incredible endurance to pain: during his fight with Luffy, he ripped off many sets of his teeth, and he rearranged his broken nose without yelling in pain. If Robin proves to be a nuisance, he is capable of entering a berserker mode upon angered. . While in this state, both his strength and his speed jump in power, making him far more dangerous than previously stated.  What stops Arlong from releasing the hands ? He was strong enough to lift a house, he should easily be capable of "Shrugging" Robin's hands without much effort. However, if we're talking about "Thriller Bark" robin, then she beats Arlong seeing that she was capable of sprouting many hands that create a mass of hands that resembles a giant tree.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 24, 2013)

Reality said:


> That's if she can put her her "Cien fleur" fast enough before "Arlong" shoot's several "Yabusame" Also, note that this is in "Arlong" park which means that he starts in the pool. Arlong is no weakling, he possesses incredible endurance to pain: during his fight with Luffy, he ripped off many sets of his teeth, and he rearranged his broken nose without yelling in pain. If Robin proves to be a nuisance, he is capable of entering a berserker mode upon angered. . While in this state, both his strength and his speed jump in power, making him far more dangerous than previously stated.  What stops Arlong from releasing the hands ? He was strong enough to lift a house, he should easily be capable of "Shrugging" Robin's hands without much effort. However, if we're talking about "Thriller Bark" robin, then she beats Arlong seeing that she was capable of sprouting many hands that create a mass of hands that resembles a giant tree.



If Arlong starts off in the water, which he probably will, Robin won't just stand there. She's an archaeologist; she knows about the fishmen's power upgrade when they are in water. She could dodge and run towards the tower. She might get a few cuts, but not enough to kill her. If Arlong wants to fight her, he'll have to get out of the water. If he doesn't, Robin will use her gigantic Hana Hana no Mi hands to throw rubble from the tower into the pool. Once he's out, the battle favors Robin. She'll be hidden while Arlong goes out searching for her. Seeing as there is no distance limit to the Hana Hana no Mi, Robin can sneak a Clutch on Arlong easily. 

One hand might not be able to restrain Arlong. Two might not. Three might not. Ten might not. Twenty might. Thirty? Most likely. Fifty? Not a problem at all.


----------



## Soca (Mar 24, 2013)

I think the only match he could win is against bon chwan, other than that everyone else beats him


----------



## Reality (Mar 24, 2013)

Jabba said:


> If Arlong starts off in the water, which he probably will, Robin won't just stand there. She's an archaeologist; she knows about the fishmen's power upgrade when they are in water. She could dodge and run towards the tower. She might get a few cuts, but not enough to kill her. If Arlong wants to fight her, he'll have to get out of the water. If he doesn't, Robin will use her gigantic Hana Hana no Mi hands to throw rubble from the tower into the pool. Once he's out, the battle favors Robin. She'll be hidden while Arlong goes out searching for her. Seeing as there is no distance limit to the Hana Hana no Mi, Robin can sneak a Clutch on Arlong easily.
> 
> One hand might not be able to restrain Arlong. Two might not. Three might not. Ten might not. Twenty might. Thirty? Most likely. Fifty? Not a problem at all.



She knows about "Fish man" how can you be so sure ? yes, she might know about various creatures but that does not guarantee a win as she is fighting someone who is adept in "Battle"  and can use  her "Devil fruit"  as a disadvantage of her weakness to the effects of the sea by "Throwing" her in the sea. There is nothing that suggests that "Robin" is able to use her "Giantic" "Hana Hana no mi" She's only been seen using her small "Hand" sprouts back in "Alabasta" nothing more than that, well, unless you want to provide me "Scans" of Robin using "Big tree" before "Thriller Barc" Compared to Robin, he is a skilled and an experienced combatant (used to sail the grand line with Jinbe), he survived multiple lasers from "Kizaru" and did not loose consciousness, he was able to tank "Multiple" hits from Luffy before falling to his demise. 

That enough suggests that his "Durability" is far greater than that of "Robin's" who, hasn't shown to resist much, other than the "Hook" that had pierced her back in "Alabasta" (Though it was the "Antidote that saved her from the poison, not her will power)
The thing is, Robin will try to sprout some hands on "Arlong's" body with the intention of killing him, but Arlong isn't just going to say "Immobile" he'll grab one of the hands (One hand is enough for him to bite off and cause "Robin" enough pain, thus taking advantage of the situation) with ease seeing that it doesn't hold much "Force" and proceed to bite the arm off rendering "Robin" unconscious due to the loss of blood.

While "Arlong" is in the water, he can propel himself at Robin like a torpedo with his apparently unbreakable nose and pierce through her without giving her a chance to "Hide" In spite of this, a "Yabusame" would do the trick in killing her faster than what I had stated above. Don't forget that Robin seems to use some sort of movement to activate her powers (Hands) which will give "Arlong" enough time to shoot a "Yabusame" through her body.


----------



## PrinceUtopia (Mar 25, 2013)

Reality said:


> That's if she can put her her "Cien fleur" fast enough before "Arlong" shoot's several "Yabusame" Also, note that this is in "Arlong" park which means that he starts in the pool. Arlong is no weakling, he possesses incredible endurance to pain: during his fight with Luffy, he ripped off many sets of his teeth, and he rearranged his broken nose without yelling in pain. If Robin proves to be a nuisance, he is capable of entering a berserker mode upon angered. . While in this state, both his strength and his speed jump in power, making him far more dangerous than previously stated.  What stops Arlong from releasing the hands ? He was strong enough to lift a house, he should easily be capable of "Shrugging" Robin's hands without much effort. However, if we're talking about "Thriller Bark" robin, then she beats Arlong seeing that she was capable of sprouting many hands that create a mass of hands that resembles a giant tree.



Are you forgetting that thriller Bark is pre-timeskip? This is pre-timeskip robin....
Do I win?


----------



## Shiny (Mar 25, 2013)

He can low diff robin,this robin wank must stop


----------



## Sure (Mar 25, 2013)

Are we underestimating Arlong's strength? Can robin even clutch Arlong, he is a physical monster. By these means we are assuming all of the characters are above or on the level of EB luffy?


----------



## Magician (Mar 25, 2013)

Robin solos. There's no one on that list that Arlong can beat.


----------



## Reality (Mar 25, 2013)

PrinceUtopia said:


> Are you forgetting that thriller Bark is pre-timeskip? This is pre-timeskip robin....
> Do I win?



I never once referred to Post time skip... 

Nothing proves that she was able to use "Big tree" before "Thriller barc"

And no, you don't win


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2013)

He isn't beating anyone on that list.. Robin can restrain Oars who is a fuckton stronger than Arlong...

She would stomp him


----------



## Reality (Mar 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> He isn't beating anyone on that list.. Robin can restrain Oars who is a fuckton stronger than Arlong...
> 
> She would stomp him



This isn't "Thriller barc" and nothing suggests that she is able to utilize "Big tree" I do realize however that if the "OP" meant Thriller barc Robin, Arlong looses.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2013)

Reality said:


> This isn't "Thriller barc" and nothing suggests that she is able to utilize "Big tree" I do realize however that if the "OP" meant Thriller barc Robin, Arlong looses.



Thriller Park is part of pre-skip... by definition of pre-skip, it meants everything before the 2 year time-skip am I correct?

Meaning she gets all her feats prior towards the 2 year skip..

But seeing she was also capable restraining zoro at that time... she still can restrain Arlong


----------



## PrinceUtopia (Mar 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Thriller Park is part of pre-skip... by definition of pre-skip, it meants everything before the 2 year time-skip am I correct?



Thank you. 
Do I win now?


----------



## Reality (Mar 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Thriller Park is part of pre-skip... by definition of pre-skip, it meants everything before the 2 year time-skip am I correct?



Yes, you are correct, Thriller barc is part of "Pre skip" but it still doesn't change the fact that Robin's first usage of "Big tree" was demonstrated in "Thriller barc" and not in the previous arcs.

Before  "Thriller barc" Robin hadn't demonstrated anything on the caliber of "Restraining" Oar's, you can't assert such a thing.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2013)

Reality said:


> Yes, you are correct, Thriller barc is part of "Pre skip" but it still doesn't change the fact that Robin's first usage of "Big tree" was demonstrated in "Thriller barc" and not in the previous arcs.



and what does that have to do with anything here?

point is.. she has access to all her pre-skip abilities... she murders him

What are you going on about before Thiller Bark... that has no effect on this match since it's consider pre-skip robin..

from her introduction to prior towards the 2 year skip.. she has access to all her feats for this fight


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 25, 2013)

............


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 25, 2013)

seriously arlong gets bend /thread


----------



## PrinceUtopia (Mar 25, 2013)

Reality said:


> Yes, you are correct, Thriller barc is part of "Pre skip" but it still doesn't change the fact that Robin's first usage of "Big tree" was demonstrated in "Thriller barc" and not in the previous arcs.



Okay then she used it in thriller bark. Still apart of her arsenal since pre timeskip is so broad. 
I win, bring me a chocolate shaped ace cake.


----------



## Reality (Mar 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> and what does that have to do with anything here?
> 
> point is.. she has access to all her pre-skip abilities... she murders him



She doesn't have access to all her abilities because she has never demonstrated anything on that level prior to that arc. Stating otherwise is speculation based on your beliefs.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2013)

Reality said:


> She doesn't have access to all her abilities because she has never demonstrated anything on that level prior to that arc. Stating otherwise is speculation based on your beliefs.



Are you serious?

So we are gonna deny her pre-skip feats?

or you don't consider thiller bark to be apart of pre-skip

look at it like this...

Robin perform the feat pre-skip... she has done it prior towards the 2 year skip

OP says that Arlong is facing  pre-skip robin not an Alabasta Arc Robin


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 25, 2013)

Pre skip One piece is east blue - Shaboadi ..... Any Pre skip feat from any character that time would be included to their arsenal....


----------



## Reality (Mar 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> So we are gonna deny her pre-skip feats?
> 
> or you don't consider thiller bark to be apart of pre-skip



No, by "Arc'' yes. It is like stating that Luffy had "Gear 2" back in "Alabasta" but did not chose to use it because the feat was never properly introduced. Going by your logic, are you implying that Luffy had access to all his "Arsenal" before "Ennies Lobby" ? Or that Zoro could use "Asura" even before Ennies lobby ? Robin is no different than the aforementioned above, she gets stronger like the rest of her "Crew" members every time they sail to certain "Islands" Oda doesn't emphasize on the "SH's" training regime, rather than letting us see them mastering new moves, he portrays their "Growth"  within their adventure. Even though no time is spent on technique training, we get simple explanations, like the time Luffy learned "Soru", he was able to mimic "Blueno's" "Soru" by observing the way the members of CP9 kick the ground at least ten times in the blink of an eye in order to seemingly disappear. Although it's not much, it's not left out entirely, and the "Learning techniques while traveling" style is just so much less painful and more resourceful for "Oda" and his readers.

One Piece isn't a fighting manga like HxH and bleach that derail the plot by enveloping the readers with long "Training" sessions, it's an adventure manga that explain their power more thoroughly while they gain experience within their adventure. There are various things that you just can't explain, like the concept of Haki. Oda's isn't going to go into the depths of "Haki" because the only explanation he needs to inform the readers is its purpose in the manga, what is serves and how it benefits the "Main characters" and other relevant characters. The time between one location the straw hats reach to another doesn't explain how some characters get certain "Power-ups" because achieving said power ups over the course of the "Adventure" is what he usually does, and it still makes sense to his readers. 


Such an obvious question, do I really have to answer ?


----------



## Dunno (Mar 25, 2013)

Reality said:


> No, by "Arc'' yes. It is like stating that Luffy had "Gear 2" back in "Alabasta" but did not chose to use it because his feat was never properly introduced. Going by your logic, are you implying that Luffy had access to all his "Arsenal" before "Ennies Lobby" ? Or that Zoro could use "Asura" even before Ennies lobby ? Robin is no different than the aforementioned above, she gets stronger like the rest of her "Crew" members every time they sail to certain "Islands" Oda doesn't emphasize on the "SH's" training regime, rather than letting us see them mastering new moves, he portrays their "Growth"  in their adventure. Even though no time is spent on technique training, we get simple explanations, like when Luffy learned "Gear 2 & 3", he was able to mimic "Blueno's" "Soru" by observing the way the members of CP9 kick off the ground at least ten times in the blink of an eye in order to seemingly disappear. , Although it's not much, it's not left out entirely, and the "Learning techniques while traveling" style is just so much less painful and more resourceful.
> 
> One Piece isn't a fighting manga like HxH and bleach that derail the plot by enveloping the readers with long "Training" sessions, it's an adventure manga that explain their power more thoroughly while they gain experience within their adventure. There are various things that you just can't explain Like the concept of Haki. Oda's isn't going to go into the depths of "Haki"  The only explanation he needs to inform the readers is its purpose in the manga, what is serves and how it benefits the "Main characters" and other relevant characters. The time between one location the straw hats reach to another doesn't explain how some characters get certain "Power-ups" because achieving said power ups over the course of the "Adventure" is what he usually does, and it still makes sense to his readers.
> 
> ...



Do you know what pre-TS Robin means?


----------



## Reality (Mar 25, 2013)

Dunno said:


> Do you know what pre-TS Robin means?



Asking an obvious question and not taking your time to properly analyze the situation...

Robin did get stronger throughout her journey with her crew members, that is a fact. However, stating that she had all her "Arsenal" before "Thriller barc" is at best, speculation. What would be the point in improving her stats (Strongest moves) if she already had them before (in the beginning Or before Thriller barc)  ? Going purely by your logic, it would be akin to Luffy having "Gear 2 and Gear 3" before "Ennies lobbies" surprisingly no one seems to argue about  that, which seems to me hypocritical. Robin is no exception, she's like the rest of her crew members, she gets stronger throughout her journey. Stating that she "Had" "Big tree" (One of her most powerful techniques prior to the Pre skip) at the beginning of her introduction (Who had many opportunities to use "Big tree" on many occasions) is redundant because it leaves for no "Character development" and no improvements whatsoever.

As I stated earlier; If this is "Alabasta" Robin, she looses, however; if we're speaking about "Thriller barc" Robin, she beats him.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2013)

Reality said:


> No, by "Arc'' yes. It is like stating that Luffy had "Gear 2" back in "Alabasta" but did not chose to use it because the feat was never properly introduced. *Going by your logic, are you implying that Luffy had access to all his "Arsenal" before "Ennies Lobby" ?* Or that Zoro could use "Asura" even before Ennies lobby ? Robin is no different than the aforementioned above, she gets stronger like the rest of her "Crew" members every time they sail to certain "Islands" Oda doesn't emphasize on the "SH's" training regime, rather than letting us see them mastering new moves, he portrays their "Growth"  within their adventure. Even though no time is spent on technique training, we get simple explanations, like the time Luffy learned "Gear 2 & 3", he was able to mimic "Blueno's" "Soru" by observing the way the members of CP9 kick the ground at least ten times in the blink of an eye in order to seemingly disappear. Although it's not much, it's not left out entirely, and the "Learning techniques while traveling" style is just so much less painful and more resourceful for "Oda" and his readers.
> 
> One Piece isn't a fighting manga like HxH and bleach that derail the plot by enveloping the readers with long "Training" sessions, it's an adventure manga that explain their power more thoroughly while they gain experience within their adventure. There are various things that you just can't explain, like the concept of Haki. Oda's isn't going to go into the depths of "Haki" because the only explanation he needs to inform the readers is its purpose in the manga, what is serves and how it benefits the "Main characters" and other relevant characters. The time between one location the straw hats reach to another doesn't explain how some characters get certain "Power-ups" because achieving said power ups over the course of the "Adventure" is what he usually does, and it still makes sense to his readers.
> 
> ...



When did I make such claims? Are you really this dense? Pre-skip refers to Robin before the TS at her strongest incarnation...

Now does that makes sense? or are we still gonna talk about stuff that doesn't even matter in this match?


----------



## blueframe01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Reality said:


> Asking an obvious question and not taking your time to properly analyze the situation...
> 
> Going purely by your logic, it would akin to Luffy having "Gear 2 and Gear 3" before "Ennies lobbies" surprisingly no one seems to argue about  that, which seems to me hypocritical.



No you are the one who isn't grasping the term per-ts. Pre-TS simply means the character with every ability shown before the time skip. So Robin Pre TS pretty much means Robin with every feat shown until Sabaody arc.

About your talk on Luffy with gears, well pre ts Luffy is often discussed as either *"Pre-TS Luffy"* which is pretty much Luffy up until MF arc or *"Pre-Gears Luffy"* which is Luffy up until W& arc.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 25, 2013)

Reality said:


> She knows about "Fish man" how can you be so sure ? yes, she might know about various creatures but that does not guarantee a win as she is fighting someone who is adept in "Battle"  and can use  her "Devil fruit"  as a disadvantage of her weakness to the effects of the sea by "Throwing" her in the sea. There is nothing that suggests that "Robin" is able to use her "Giantic" "Hana Hana no mi" She's only been seen using her small "Hand" sprouts back in "Alabasta" nothing more than that, well, unless you want to provide me "Scans" of Robin using "Big tree" before "Thriller Barc" Compared to Robin, he is a skilled and an experienced combatant (used to sail the grand line with Jinbe), he survived multiple lasers from "Kizaru" and did not loose consciousness, he was able to tank "Multiple" hits from Luffy before falling to his demise.
> 
> That enough suggests that his "Durability" is far greater than that of "Robin's" who, hasn't shown to resist much, other than the "Hook" that had pierced her back in "Alabasta" (Though it was the "Antidote that saved her from the poison, not her will power)
> The thing is, Robin will try to sprout some hands on "Arlong's" body with the intention of killing him, but Arlong isn't just going to say "Immobile" he'll grab one of the hands (One hand is enough for him to bite off and cause "Robin" enough pain, thus taking advantage of the situation) with ease seeing that it doesn't hold much "Force" and proceed to bite the arm off rendering "Robin" unconscious due to the loss of blood.
> ...



Okay, so he can tank attacks well. And? He's not "tanking" anything once his bones are broken. He'll be incapable of throwing a punch once his body is fully broken. 

We still have arcs like Thriller Bark. That's a pre-TS arc. 

Durability doesn't mean shit against Robin. If somebody breaks all of your bones, especially your neck, that's it. You lose. As I said in my previous post, how many hands can Arlong resist before he final succumbs? We've seen absolutely no limit to how many hands Robin can grow, so it doesn't matter in the end. 

He's not going to be able to reach for the hand on his back if his arms are also restricted. I just finished saying this: there is almost no limit to how many hands Robin can grow. I wouldn't be surprised if Arlong whole body is covered with hands, really. 

The distance from the pool and the tower is not far whatsoever. I'm not saying that Robin is able to dodge ALL of the water pellets, just that she won't die. 




Reality said:


> Yes, you are correct, Thriller barc is part of "Pre skip" but it still doesn't change the fact that Robin's first usage of "Big tree" was demonstrated in "Thriller barc" and not in the previous arcs.
> 
> Before  "Thriller barc" Robin hadn't demonstrated anything on the caliber of "Restraining" Oar's, you can't assert such a thing.



You're just in denial now. Every single arc before Sabaody Archipelago is eligible in this match simply because it is "pre-TS." Pre-TS does not limit to only the Alabasta arc. Every single arc prior to Sabaody Archipelago is eligible for this gauntlet.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2013)

Actually every single moment up into Luffy sits his hat on that rock is Pre-skip.. that includes SA & MF


----------



## Jabba (Mar 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Actually every single moment up into Luffy sits his hat on that rock is Pre-skip.. that includes SA & MF



I know, I just said that because there was nothing special about Robin during SA. She wasn't even in Marineford.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 25, 2013)

Caeser Clown said:


> Are we underestimating Arlong's strength? Can robin even clutch Arlong, he is a physical monster. By these means we are assuming all of the characters are above or on the level of EB luffy?



With the right amount of hands, yes he can.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2013)

Jabba said:


> I know, I just said that because there was nothing special about Robin during SA. She wasn't even in Marineford.



In SA, she close the mouth of a PX forcibly


----------



## Jabba (Mar 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> In SA, she close the mouth of a PX forcibly



Which is worse than restricting Oars. Restricting Oars is probably the best strength feat we have, so that's why I said there was nothing "special" about Robin during SA. Not saying that it wasn't impressive; just doesn't compare to restricting Oars temporarily.


----------



## zorokuma (Mar 25, 2013)

Reality said:


> Asking an obvious question and not taking your time to properly analyze the situation...
> 
> Robin did get stronger throughout her journey with her crew members, that is a fact. However, stating that she had all her "Arsenal" before "Thriller barc" is at best, speculation. What would be the point in improving her stats (Strongest moves) if she already had them before (in the beginning Or before Thriller barc)  ? Going purely by your logic, it would akin to Luffy having "Gear 2 and Gear 3" before "Ennies lobbies" surprisingly no one seems to argue about  that, which seems to me hypocritical. Robin is no exception, she's like the rest of her crew members, she gets stronger throughout her journey. Stating that she "Had" "Big tree" (One of her most powerful techniques prior to the Pre skip) at the beginning of her introduction (Who had many opportunities to use "Big tree" on many occasions) is redundant because it leaves for no "Character development" and no improvements whatsoever.
> 
> As I stated earlier; If this is "Alabasta" Robin, she looses, however; if we're speaking about "Thriller barc" Robin, she beats him.




ok man let me explain. this is not alabasta robin or triller barc robin. this is pre skip robin. alabasta robin has all her feats from alabasta. triller barc robin has all her feats from triller barc and before.  pre skip robin has all her feats from right up to the last point u see her before the 2 year time skip and before. this includes triller barc robin and alabasta robin.

the op stated this is preskip robin. which means robin has access to ever move she ever made since she was introduced right up to the last time u see her before the 2 year time skip occurs.


If u dont understand after this i dont think i can help you


----------



## Reality (Mar 25, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Okay, so he can tank attacks well. And? He's not "tanking" anything once his bones are broken. He'll be incapable of throwing a punch once his body is fully broken.
> 
> We still have arcs like Thriller Bark. That's a pre-TS arc.
> 
> ...



No, all "Arlong" has to do is grab "One" of the arms and rip it off, she'll  gain damage to her body if the extra limbs are attacked. Before Robin can sprout any arms, It's a prerequisite for her to use some sort of movement in order to activate her powers. This will give "Arlong" enough time to shoot a "Yabusame" through her body. Arlong was seen effortlessly lifting a house with his bare hands while chasing "Usopp" what makes you think he wouldn't be able to escape "Robin's grasp ?

How am I in denial ? for explaining that every "SH" members get stronger throughout their journey ? It's the truth, one cannot simply explain how Zoro,Luffy,Sanji all got new power ups back in "Ennies Lobby" Like I stated on my previous post, they get stronger while they travel, Oda doesn't have time to explain how they achieved said power's. I will admit that if the "Op" was referring to "Thriller barc" arc and above, then I don't see Robin loosing this match seeing that she was able to sprout a giant hand which was able to momentarily restrain Oar's.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2013)

Well he is using the strongest incarnation of Robin ( SA Robin) before the 2 year skip... I hope this makes it clear to exactly what is pre-skip to you


----------



## Reality (Mar 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Well he is using the strongest incarnation of Robin ( SA Robin) before the 2 year skip... I hope this makes it clear to exactly what is pre-skip to you



I've pretty sure that I'm aware of the differences between "Pre skip" and Post skip"  Claiming that Robin has got all of her "Arsenal" before the "Post time skip"  while she was introduced in Alabasta is redundant because it leaves for no "Improvements" whatsoever. It is the reason I insinuated on several post's above of the example regarding Luffy having all of his "Arsenal" when he did not attain power ups such as; "Gear 2 & Gear 3" until "Ennies Lobby" The "Op" did not  particularize which "Pre skip" arc he was referring to which led to confusion. 

Putting aside the confusion, "Thriller barc" Robin takes this match.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 25, 2013)

Since you said that Robin takes this match, do I really need to reply to your last rebuttal? I can if you want, but there's really no point if you already admitted that Robin takes this match.


----------



## Reality (Mar 25, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Since you said that Robin takes this match, do I really need to reply to your last rebuttal? I can if you want, but there's really no point if you already admitted that Robin takes this match.



It is in no way a contradiction because I though the "OP" meant "Alabasta" Robin, the false accusations fall on you.

I even stated several post above that if the Op was referring to "Thriller barc" Robin, then she would take this match, read more carefully.  

You haven't refuted anything, I'm just baffled. Do you think seemingly stating I contradicted myself automatically means you've abnegated my post? The fact that you have to outright state that I contradicted myself  yields no surprise, but you've supposedly refuted my post, which is really worrying. If I dig deeper into this chain and trace it back will I notice any contradictions on my part ? quite funny if you ask me.


----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Stops at Robin.



**


----------



## Ching Chang Chong (Mar 25, 2013)

Reality said:


> It is in no way a contradiction because I though the "OP" meant "Alabasta" Robin, the false accusations fall on you.
> 
> I even stated several post above that if the Op was referring to "Thriller barc" Robin, then she would take this match, read more carefully.
> 
> You haven't refuted anything, I'm just baffled. Do you think seemingly stating I contradicted myself automatically means you've abnegated my post? The fact that you have to outright state that I contradicted myself  yields no surprise, but you've supposedly refuted my post, which is really worrying. If I dig deeper into this chain and trace it back will I notice any contradictions on my part ? quite funny if you ask me.



Oh please, don't pull that shit. "I thought that the OP meant Alabasta Robin." And you thought that because...what?


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Mar 25, 2013)

Alabasta Robin wasn't too far beneath the M3
Arlong dies to everyone


----------



## Jabba (Mar 25, 2013)

Reality said:


> It is in no way a contradiction because I though the "OP" meant "Alabasta" Robin, the false accusations fall on you.
> 
> I even stated several post above that if the Op was referring to "Thriller barc" Robin, then she would take this match, read more carefully.
> 
> You haven't refuted anything, I'm just baffled. Do you think seemingly stating I contradicted myself automatically means you've abnegated my post? The fact that you have to outright state that I contradicted myself  yields no surprise, but you've supposedly refuted my post, which is really worrying. If I dig deeper into this chain and trace it back will I notice any contradictions on my part ? quite funny if you ask me.



Whoa whoa whoa, are you pointing the finger of accusation at me? What did I do? I have not made a mistake throughout this whole entire debate. You have by somehow misinterpreting pre TS as Alabasta only. My "false" accusation was only made due to your unlikely misinterpretation. If anyone's to blame, it's you, and only you. I'm not trying to be hostile though, so sorry if it sounds like I am. 

You have been debating on this thread for two pages straight with people telling you that it's all of pre TS, yet it took you until a couple of posts ago to realize that? Really? You could've tried going back to the OP and re-read it. 

Actually, I'm curious now. How did you "think" that the OP was referring to Alabasta only?  What lead you to that conclusion? I sure as hell don't see the word "Alabasta" in it, so your reason better be good. 

Everything goes back to you reading it wrong. That's the source of all this. If you hadn't read it wrong, we wouldn't be in this predicament, would we now? We'd be on the exact same page. A shame, really, since I agreed with every other opinion you've ever given. I actually really like the posts you make in the BD. They're nicely detailed and you demand panel proof, which is good.


----------



## Reality (Mar 25, 2013)

Ching Chang Chong said:


> Oh please, don't pull that shit. "I thought that the OP meant Alabasta Robin." And you thought that because...what?



The "Op" never specified which Robin "Arc"  he/she was referring to which later lead to confusion on my part.

When I first stumbled upon this thread and saw  "Robin" as one of the contenders, I, by no means thought that the "Op" was going to use "Thriller barc" Robin because it'd be way too overpowered and a one sided match in her favor... everyone should've known that much.Though on the other hand, "Alabasta" Robin would suit much better as a contestant rather than "Thriller barc" Robin since she isn't as "Haxed"


----------



## PrinceUtopia (Mar 26, 2013)

Reality said:


> I never once referred to Post time skip...
> 
> Nothing proves that she was able to use "Big tree" before "Thriller barc"
> 
> And no, you don't win


 
So....How about now? Do I get my cookie?


----------



## Reality (Mar 26, 2013)

PrinceUtopia said:


> So....How about now? Do I get my cookie?



I just felt obliged to help the rueful.  



 I'll warn you though, this cookie contains way too much sugar. And I forgot to mention, I took a bite of it


----------



## Guybot2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Im sorry to tell you this... Robin rape arlong Hard.. Pell is pretty fast yet she ROFL-STOMP him.. she told him the exact quote "Power. Speed. they mean nothing"... ever since, she proved it over and over..   Robin dont need thousands on arlong.. thats over-kill..  She is an Assassin for freaking sake.. do i have to explain more about Robin? 

She is pretty haxxed no matter where she is.. thats why Oda have yet to match her up with appropriate foe...


----------



## MakeEmum (Mar 26, 2013)

If it turns of that Robin couldn't even clutch Arlong hundreds of chapters after her initial Arabasta hype then I don't know what to say 

How does Arlong beat anyone on this list? I have trouble imagining him tagging half these characters, only his strength can be called impressive outside of EB


----------



## Reality (Mar 27, 2013)

Guybot2 said:


> Im sorry to tell you this... Robin rape arlong Hard.. Pell is pretty fast yet she ROFL-STOMP him.. she told him the exact quote "Power. Speed. they mean nothing"... ever since, she proved it over and over..   Robin dont need thousands on arlong.. thats over-kill..  She is an Assassin for freaking sake.. do i have to explain more about Robin?
> 
> She is pretty haxxed no matter where she is.. thats why Oda have yet to match her up with appropriate foe...



I see you're solely referring about "Alabasta" Robin and not any "Arc's" above that.

" I don't think you understand yet. Power, speed... they mean nothing to me " 

She meant her "Devil fruit" is good enough and that she does not need "Speed" and "Power" seeing that her "Abilities" are haxed enough. If we were going purely by your logic, it would mean that Robin would be able to outperform anyone with the superior speed and power... which is false because there are many opponents that would utterly outperform her.

Pell isn't as strong as Arlong who was able to lift a house as well a run with it  in pursuit of Usopp, he's also got tremendous jaw power which are capable of bending metal, crushing stone, and ripping through flesh alike. Resisting her "Clutch" wouldn't be a problem seeing that he's got tremendous strength himself. In "Alabasta" Robin was only seen "Clutching" "Tashigi" and "Fodder" marines, who, as we all know, cannot even compare to "Arlong" in terms of strength and even if she can clutch Arlong, all he'll have to do is rip an arm off thus rendering her unconscious due to the loss of blood. It's one of her weaknesses of the Hana Hana no Mi, Robin gains damage to her body if the extra limbs are attacked. Robin's strength is still limited to her physical strength. This means that Robin's strength in the replicating arms are no different to that of Robin's actual limbs that sprout. Hence, with a hundred arms, each separate limb don't again any strength, it isn't like she can restrain him with a lot of force.

What stops "Arlong" from hurling a "Yabusame" ?


----------



## Guybot2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Reality said:


> I see you're solely referring about "Alabasta" Robin and not any "Arc's" above that.
> 
> " I don't think you understand yet. Power, speed... they mean nothing to me "
> 
> ...



show me who can outperform her.. LOL 
what am i trying to explain here.. im talking about Pell went Falcon on those people in blink of seconds.. 

pell turned into falcon and try to speedblitz robin.. She saw him coming mile away and react to him.. make fun of Pell..... 

the dude in skypedia arc is way huge than her.. all the time the dude smash everything trying to hit robin.. she still running till she found the place with no history around.. the dude is so historic..
Robin have stamina feat..

 her physical strength is pretty much inconsistent....she pick luffy without no problem.. luffy weigh around 64kg...thats 140s pounds... she is strong than average women.. nami cant do it.. lol 

 the dude punch her through wall and she get up with minor injuries....  being struck by enel's lightning and she is the first one to woke up.. thats insane durability right there.. 


Akoji stated that there is no one that can catch robin.. he say even cp9 cant catch her.. She gave herself up to cp9.. 

did you see the first post on Op.. he wrote "pre-skip robin vs arlong"... Robin STOMP HIM from the start to the end of the pre-skip.... 


ever you ask yourself "wonder why Oda dont pick a enemy that can actually fight to pair up with robin"....

the reason i am going to tell you right now..  

when she fight one on one.. its always one way street.. all out stomp..  oda dont know what to do with her.. lol 

oh.. i want to tell you.. Wikipedia isnt the useful source to make your case..


----------



## Reality (Mar 30, 2013)

Guybot2 said:


> show me who can outperform her.. LOL
> what am i trying to explain here.. im talking about Pell went Falcon on those people in blink of seconds..
> 
> pell turned into falcon and try to speedblitz robin.. She saw him coming mile away and react to him.. make fun of Pell.....
> ...



By grabbing his wings, she was able to loosen his balance thus making him crash into the floor. His wings don't hold much power compared to his "Arms"

Are you actually arguing that her physical strength is better than that of Arlong's ? The latter was able to lift a house not to mention  carrying it while running. You're ignoring the fact of her weakness, while she sprouts her arm on her enemies body she is open to any incoming attacks, in other words, Robin gains damage to her body if the extra limbs are attacked. 

You do realize that she never tanked "Enel's" lightning ? Robin succumbed to his Lightning which means that she did not tank it nonetheless. Her being the first waking up consciousness is because she was the first one to be zapped by "Enel's" lightning. Her body recovered after a short time.

Now picking up Luffy automatically means that her strength is superior than that of Robin's. The fact still remains, Arlong's house lifting feat > her lifting Luffy. Your response contains irrelevant points. You reuse phrases which makes reading your comments boring. The structure of response is random, it is a clear reflection of your fragmented thought process.

You must have misinterpreted Aokiji's words. He did not mean impossible to catch as in "Too fast" but as in someone who is good enough to hide from the "World's government's grasp. The World government tried faking spreading rumors and made a fake bounty of Robin in order to gain the world's attention. As a result, the Term "devil woman" was born along with the convincement that her very existence is a sin and was automatically considered a misfortune.


----------



## Genma1998 (Apr 4, 2013)

Imo, this is a total stomp thread. he can beat no one on the list


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Apr 5, 2013)

He can't even get past Robin. Dat Clutch


----------

